# YES-NO-WHY NOT



## DazzlingAnna

An idea for a little game. 

Let's find some topics that are a No, a Yes or a Why not...
Give your opinion on the topic and ask the community on a new one.

Nutella chocolate spread storing in fridge?

- No

What about ...

Pineapple on pizza???


----------



## kyle

Pineapple on Pizza!!! 

- Yes

Pineapple and Ham on Pizza (attached pic)


----------



## DazzlingAnna

So, what about ...

Relaxing footbath in ice cold water?


----------



## Donna

DazzlingAnna said:


> So, what about ...
> 
> Relaxing footbath in ice cold water?


No!

So…what about peanut butter and marshmallow cream sandwiches?


----------



## SSBHM

PB and marshmellow sandwiches 

- all gone!

Pecan pies fresh from the oven


----------



## kyle

Pecan pies fresh from the oven

- YES!

Fried Seafood Plate


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fried seafood is a yes!

Bloody Mary? The potent potable , not the potent potentate.


----------



## kyle

Bloody Mary?

Yes - (with a Mimosa)

Cheesy Hotdogs (with homemade organic cucumber relish and spicy mustard) Mmmmmm


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> So, what about ...
> 
> Relaxing footbath in ice cold water?


For me a YES! (even better with ice cubes in it...)
***

What about naps late afternoon?


----------



## Donna

DazzlingAnna said:


> For me a YES! (even better with ice cubes in it...)
> ***
> 
> What about naps late afternoon?


YES! Makes staying up to read until late easier (though truth be told, I usually fall asleep early anyway.)

Do you believe in love conquers all?


----------



## AmyJo1976

Donna said:


> YES! Makes staying up to read until late easier (though truth be told, I usually fall asleep early anyway.)
> 
> Do you believe in love conquers all?


Yes, absolutely love conquers all!

What about... Love at first sight?


----------



## kyle

What about... Love at first sight?

- No (To me anyway, love at first sight is impossible/unrealistic. How do you know what type of person they are? Their likes/dislikes. Values. Etc.

Lust/attraction at first sight is more like it (JMHO)


----------



## Donna

kyle said:


> What about... Love at first sight?
> 
> - No (To me anyway, love at first sight is impossible/unrealistic. How do you know what type of person they are? Their likes/dislikes. Values. Etc.
> 
> Lust/attraction at first sight is more like it (JMHO)


Why not? 

Do you believe in fated/soul mates?


----------



## Dromond

Donna said:


> Why not?
> 
> Do you believe in fated/soul mates?


I do believe in soul mates, but I don't believe that a soul mate always stays a soul mate forever. 

Do you believe in the supernatural?


----------



## Donna

Dromond said:


> I do believe in soul mates, but I don't believe that a soul mate always stays a soul mate forever.
> 
> Do you believe in the supernatural?


Yes, now _carry on my wayward son…_

Do you believe in Big Foot?


----------



## kyle

Do you believe in the supernatural?

- Yes ... 11:11 1:11

Do you believe in Big Foot?

- No

Do you believe in Climate Change?


----------



## Donna

kyle said:


> Do you believe in the supernatural?
> 
> - Yes ... 11:11 1:11
> 
> Do you believe in Big Foot?
> 
> - No
> 
> Do you believe in Climate Change?



Yes, of course. 

Would you go ghost hunting?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Donna said:


> Yes, of course.
> 
> Would you go ghost hunting?


Yes!

Socks in sandals?


----------



## Rojodi

DazzlingAnna said:


> Yes!
> 
> Socks in sandals?



I'll lose my dad card for this:

NO!!!!!

Barefoot and drinking a beer while grilling in the summer?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Yes to drinking the beer while grilling (I do that all the time) but no to the barefoot aspect. Diabetic on a wood deck might be tempting a splinter with an ensuing infection.

Swim in a body of water you can't see the bottom of?


----------



## littlefairywren

ScreamingChicken said:


> Yes to drinking the beer while grilling (I do that all the time) but no to the barefoot aspect. Diabetic on a wood deck might be tempting a splinter with an ensuing infection.
> 
> Swim in a body of water you can't see the bottom of?


No! 
I'm kinda scared of deep water, and if I can't see the bottom it's not gonna happen! 

In the same vein...

Would you ever go shark diving (supervised of course)?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

littlefairywren said:


> Would you ever go shark diving (supervised of course)?



No.

What about a pet snake?


----------



## Angelette

Yes, since I oddly never had a fear of snakes.

Would you mind eating raw cookie dough?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Angelette said:


> Would you mind eating raw cookie dough?


Yes, as long as I made it myself.

Talking about eating things uncooked..

Egg. Not mixed with anything else, just an egg?


----------



## SSBHM

ScreamingChicken said:


> Yes to drinking the beer while grilling (I do that all the time) but no to the barefoot aspect. Diabetic on a wood deck might be tempting a splinter with an ensuing infection.
> 
> Swim in a body of water you can't see the bottom of?


Yes - got to swim with the fishes! (Besides I float pretty well. lol)

Would you ever live in a different country for the rest of your life?


----------



## SSBHM

DazzlingAnna said:


> Yes, as long as I made it myself.
> 
> Talking about eating things uncooked..
> 
> Egg. Not mixed with anything else, just an egg?


Guess I was too slow...

Raw cookie dough, how can anyone resist? YES, YES, YES!

Raw eggs, naw, just not appetizing... So no.

Back to my question please, live in another country for the rest of your life?


----------



## kyle

live in another country for the rest of your life?

Yes - If my ass is parked on the beach in Crete 

Satisfaction of Do It Yourself project or just hire someone


----------



## DazzlingAnna

kyle said:


> Satisfaction of Do It Yourself project or just hire someone



WHY NOT DIY - but i definitely know my limits.


Changing own spare time plans for other people?


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Yes, part of the job of parenting

Eat a bug


----------



## kyle

Eat a bug

NO - Only happens when I'm riding (LOL)

Learn a different language?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

kyle said:


> Learn a different language?


Yes.

Learning German language?


----------



## Rojodi

DazzlingAnna said:


> Yes.
> 
> Learning German language?


No, I grew up hearing Polish, Mohawk, and three French dialects. 

Is there such a thing as "Too many books"?


----------



## kyle

Is there such a thing as "Too many books"?

No - no such thing. As my mother use to say,

"No education is ever wasted"


----------



## Donna

Since Kyle didn't follow the rules...

NO, there's no such thing as too many books. 

If you could make your favorite book character(s) come to life, would you??


----------



## FuriousGeorge

No, I think that any of HP Lovecraft's characters probably should very much not come to life.

Unsweetened iced tea, Yay or Nay?


----------



## Donna

FuriousGeorge said:


> No, I think that any of HP Lovecraft's characters probably should very much not come to life.
> 
> Unsweetened iced tea, Yay or Nay?


Yay, aren't I already sweet enough?

Salt on watermelon?


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Nay, aren't I salty enough?

Facial hair... on men.


----------



## Donna

FuriousGeorge said:


> Nay, aren't I salty enough?
> 
> Facial hair... on men.


I like salty with my sweet 

Hell YES, especially goatees and beards. 

Is it getting hot in here?


----------



## SSBHM

Seeing your response makes me like my beard even more, so yes, it seems hotter in here!

Would you dive into a cold lake?


----------



## kyle

Would you dive into a cold lake?

Yes - If it were a typical Virginia summer day, with temps in the 90's and dew points in the 70's 

Would you adopt an abused rescue dog?


----------



## Donna

kyle said:


> Would you dive into a cold lake?
> 
> Yes - If it were a typical Virginia summer day, with temps in the 90's and dew points in the 70's
> 
> Would you adopt an abused rescue dog?


Yes, I have already and will do it again in a heartbeat!

If there isn't already a facial hair/beard appreciation thread, should I start one?


----------



## kyle

1


----------



## kyle

Donna said:


> Yes, I have already and will do it again in a heartbeat!
> 
> If there isn't already a facial hair/beard appreciation thread, should I start one?


Start one - I'll Contribute


----------



## SSBHM

Please start a facial hair threat Donna, unisex I suppose is PLC.

How about body/chest hair, ok or nay?


----------



## Donna

Yay. I like my men hairy. 

Do you believe in destiny?


----------



## SSBHM

Are we destined to face various situations or meet certain people? I think so, quantum entanglement theory suggests this. However, I also believe that multi-dimensional astrophysics suggest an infinite number of outcomes that might support free will decision-making. As Kierkegaard suggests we should make a leap of faith to embrace many possibilities!

Are you a believer in mysticism or do you believe that religious faith is a better expression of how to interpret reality?


----------



## kevinsstelly

There are many theories of relativity in the world and many interpretations of beauty! I love girls with slim body shapes! For me, this is the epitome of beauty! But everyone has their own vision of beauty, as for example, for a plastic surgeon cosmetic surgeon, all faces are not perfect, each can be improved in its own way!


----------



## loopytheone

SSBHM said:


> Are we destined to face various situations or meet certain people? I think so, quantum entanglement theory suggests this. However, I also believe that multi-dimensional astrophysics suggest an infinite number of outcomes that might support free will decision-making. As Kierkegaard suggests we should make a leap of faith to embrace many possibilities!
> 
> Are you a believer in mysticism or do you believe that religious faith is a better expression of how to interpret reality?



For me, I'm not religious nor do I believe in any kind of mysticism. I guess I'm the definition of an atheist in all senses.

Is sweetcorn on pizza a thing where you live?


----------



## Donna

loopytheone said:


> For me, I'm not religious nor do I believe in any kind of mysticism. I guess I'm the definition of an atheist in all senses.
> 
> Is sweetcorn on pizza a thing where you live?


Never heard of it, and honestly it doesn’t sound very appealing. If I’m combining sweet corn with anything, it’s going to be in a pone of my homemade cornbread.

Cottage cheese with fresh fruit is the best, but it’s an abomination in lasagne.


----------



## Tad

Donna said:


> Never heard of it, and honestly it doesn’t sound very appealing. If I’m combining sweet corn with anything, it’s going to be in a pone of my homemade cornbread.
> 
> Cottage cheese with fresh fruit is the best, but it’s an abomination in lasagne.


I'm also a no on cottage cheese in lasagna

Should we replace more traffic lights with round-abouts (aka traffic circles)?


----------



## man2fatten

loopytheone said:


> For me, I'm not religious nor do I believe in any kind of mysticism. I guess I'm the definition of an atheist in all senses.
> 
> Is sweetcorn on pizza a thing where you live?


I believe there were kernels of sweet corn On a pizza I got from a Domino's in Tuxtla Gutierrez, Chiapas, MX. It was just a few kernels here and there, but I have seen it. It wasn't bad. I've also had lasagna with some sweet corn kernels in it here in Monterrey. Again, different, but not bad.


----------



## Donna

Tad said:


> Should we replace more traffic lights with round-abouts (aka traffic circles)?



I guess I am gonna go with Why Not on this one.

Are you happy that winter is coming soon (or in some places already here?)


----------



## letters and numbers

Donna said:


> I guess I am gonna go with Why Not on this one.
> 
> Are you happy that winter is coming soon (or in some places already here?)


No, I can’t take winter anymore.
I try to make the most of it but it doesn’t mean I like it. It’s the short days that are the worst part. 

Would you perform in front of an audience (drama, comedy, music, reading, anything)?


----------



## SSBHM

YES, I think I would love to again.

Would you go to a nude beach?


----------

